# fischereischein



## hardy123 (21. September 2010)

hallo an alle,,, ich hätte eine frage,,ich lebe in sachsen bin aber viel in rheinland pfalz auf montage, ist es möglich dass ich den fischereischein in rheinland-pfalz machen kann?? lg hardy123


----------

